# Origin-8 bag from Velo Orange



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

Is anyone using one? My touring rig which I ride about 2,3 times a year on my cycle vacations is in need of a bag that is big enough to haul just about whatever I would want. And I don't want to spend stupid money on a bag (Carradice or Berthoud) which to me is in excess of $100. Mainly wondering how stiff the bag is, don't want the bag to be bending in half at the middle. Plan to support the underside using a Pletcher alu rack. Any info appreciated. The bag itself is about 14" wide by 9" X 9" and is black poly canvas with leather straps and therefore will need under support. I used one similar in size as a kid and could fit all 30 of my newspapers in it for delivery.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

That is a sweet looking bike.

Couldn't you just have a tour bus follow you around?

Velo Orange makes quality stuff.


----------



## jdeane4 (May 5, 2008)

I have one and love it! I use it on my commuter bike and can fit a pair of clothes and my shoes in it. If I pack it tight enough, I can also get a small lunch in it with the clothes. It has a wooden rod on the inside to help it keep its shape. The two pockets on the side are great for putting tools and small bits in. Definitely a great bag!


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*The Pletscher rack*

I was looking at a minimalist type of rack to support the bag and I noticed that I could mount the Pletscher up high on the seat stays, near the junction point and use the clamping type of connector(if you don't have eyelets available it is a metal wrap around band with 2 bolt holes) that can attach high on the seat stay. I'm gonna try that first as the prices I have been seeing for the racks are more expensive than I paid for the bike($65).


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I just got some velo orange hammered fenders in the mail.


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

Is that a Voyageur? Great looking bike. 

I've also been curious about the Origin8 bag for use on day tours and on my commuter.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Yup*



skyphix said:


> Is that a Voyageur? Great looking bike.
> 
> I've also been curious about the Origin8 bag for use on day tours and on my commuter.


11.8, solid chrome. Only thing left on it that is original is frame fork headset. I have transformed that bike from a single speeder back to full on Sport tourer with primo parts. I swapped out the stem this past spring using an adaptor and threadless stem, could not find a 21.1mm stem in a 120mm.


----------



## threecarjam (Jul 26, 2009)

I like Velo-Orange and buy stuff from them all the time, but if you're looking for a Carradice-style bag, why not go to the source and buy a Carradice from http://wiggle.co.uk? Prices are cheap cheap with the pound to dollar exchange rate and I have found their free shipping (with orders over 70 or 80 bucks, I think) to be faster than most domestic shops, for some reason. They also have both the SQR saddlebag supports and Bagman supports for very cheap. I got a Nelson longflap (about the same size as the Origin 8) and an SQR quick release support (because I am not trusting enough to leave my bag on the bike for very long) for maybe $85 total, including shipping. Sounds cheaper than Origin 8 + Pletscher to me, plus you're paying for decent-wage manufacturing in England vs god knows what in China or wherever.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

threecarjam said:


> I like Velo-Orange and buy stuff from them all the time, but if you're looking for a Carradice-style bag, why not go to the source and buy a Carradice from http://wiggle.co.uk? Prices are cheap cheap with the pound to dollar exchange rate and I have found their free shipping (with orders over 70 or 80 bucks, I think) to be faster than most domestic shops, for some reason. They also have both the SQR saddlebag supports and Bagman supports for very cheap. I got a Nelson longflap (about the same size as the Origin 8) and an SQR quick release support (because I am not trusting enough to leave my bag on the bike for very long) for maybe $85 total, including shipping. Sounds cheaper than Origin 8 + Pletscher to me, plus you're paying for decent-wage manufacturing in England vs god knows what in China or wherever.


Or, if you wanna buy even local-er, there's Acorn.http://www.acornbags.com/lgbag.html

I've got one of their bags (an earlier version of this one) and it's incredibly well made, by hand. The only downside with Acorn is you have to be quick- they put their bags on sale at 9am pacific time on the first of the month and they usually sell out by the end of the day. But they make great stuff and it's worth the hassle. Plus you know yer supporting a couple of bike lovers from SoCal. 

Also, they seem to have developed something to keep the bag from laying against the seatpost, so you might not even need a rack...


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

ARP said:


> 11.8, solid chrome. Only thing left on it that is original is frame fork headset. I have transformed that bike from a single speeder back to full on Sport tourer with primo parts. I swapped out the stem this past spring using an adaptor and threadless stem, could not find a 21.1mm stem in a 120mm.



Thats awesome. I love my 11.8 frame. I just grabbed it a couple of weeks ago and have been commuting and running errands on it. Mine isn't the super rare full chrome though.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

v-o doesn't make anything... they do sell lots of nice stuff tho.

another good bag source aside from acorn is the minnehaha stuff that v-o sells (which is the canvas and leather division of banjo brothers)
http://www.minnehahabags.com/


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Been looking at bags for about a year now*



FatTireFred said:


> v-o doesn't make anything... they do sell lots of nice stuff tho.
> 
> another good bag source aside from acorn is the minnehaha stuff that v-o sells (which is the canvas and leather division of banjo brothers)
> http://www.minnehahabags.com/


The VO bag I like because it has the 2 small exterior side pockets, Minniehaha bags don't have that, that would be the only reason to pass on it.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Actually the Nelson Longflap*



threecarjam said:


> I like Velo-Orange and buy stuff from them all the time, but if you're looking for a Carradice-style bag, why not go to the source and buy a Carradice from http://wiggle.co.uk? Prices are cheap cheap with the pound to dollar exchange rate and I have found their free shipping (with orders over 70 or 80 bucks, I think) to be faster than most domestic shops, for some reason. They also have both the SQR saddlebag supports and Bagman supports for very cheap. I got a Nelson longflap (about the same size as the Origin 8) and an SQR quick release support (because I am not trusting enough to leave my bag on the bike for very long) for maybe $85 total, including shipping. Sounds cheaper than Origin 8 + Pletscher to me, plus you're paying for decent-wage manufacturing in England vs god knows what in China or wherever.


was my first choice, about the same size as the Origin8. Prices at Wiggle are good, I still might do that. I already own the Pletscher rack so I doubt that I'll be buying anything new there. Thanks for the tip on Wiggle!


----------

